# Mercury 60 big foot prop question



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

I am running a 13.4x14 ss on a 08 Mercury 60 bigfoot on a 18 Waterman. I just got the boat and am going through it now. the motor runs up and over 6000 rpm at WOT. By sound i do not think it is over-revving. At cruise it is reading 55 rpm.
The motor runs strong and smooth with instant start up, no issues so far. 

What are you running on your 60 big foot / command thrust motor?

Is there any way to check the gauge accuracy, it is only a year old according to the seller.

thanks in advance


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Dgt,
The Bigfoot motor is designed a bit different than regular ones. They have a high gear ratio so the can spin a bigger prop. The are designed for commercial use such as for use on a barge or on a pontoon. They are for moving heavy loads.

If you look at the foot and compare it to other 60's you will see the difference. The Bigfoot 60 is the size of a 90.

This motor is a great motor and you will enjoy it but it is not the best choice for your skiff. It may be tough to get it dialed in.


----------



## Redfisher80 (Jul 17, 2017)

Not sure you will be able to get enough of the lower unit out of the water to be efficient and run skinny for a skiff. Can’t underdtand why someone would put a Bigfoot on a skiff unless it was a hell of a deal and they were not using the boat for what it was meant to be used for......running and poling skinny.

Good luck getting it dialed in....I would personally call Jack Foreman at crossroads propellers and ask him.....he is a wealth of knowledge! Take his advice.....he has seen it all and can get you dialed in.

Good luck,
Redfisher


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Redfisher80 said:


> Not sure you will be able to get enough of the lower unit out of the water to be efficient and run skinny for a skiff. Can’t underdtand why someone would put a Bigfoot on a skiff unless it was a hell of a deal and they were not using the boat for what it was meant to be used for......running and poling skinny.
> 
> Good luck getting it dialed in....I would personally call Jack Foreman at crossroads propellers and ask him.....he is a wealth of knowledge! Take his advice.....he has seen it all and can get you dialed in.
> 
> ...





dgt2012 said:


> I am running a 13.4x14 ss on a 08 Mercury 60 bigfoot on a 18 Waterman. I just got the boat and am going through it now. the motor runs up and over 6000 rpm at WOT. By sound i do not think it is over-revving. At cruise it is reading 55 rpm.
> The motor runs strong and smooth with instant start up, no issues so far.
> 
> What are you running on your 60 big foot / command thrust motor?
> ...



I have the command thrust on my Dolphin SS. That 13” prop looks disproportionate I have to admit.

I am running the 13 pitch , 4 blade aluminum spitfire. Moderate load alone max rpms are 5820. 32 mph. I use the Mercury app to verify rpm’s , engine temp, gph, engine hrs, water pressure, etc. Nifty app!

Previous engine was a Mercury 2 stroke with the standard gear case.

Comparing the 2 , the command thrust hops on a plane. No comparison with the old 2 stroke I had. Frankly my old 2 stroke with std gearcase was a dog out of the hole. Current Fuel usage is at 7.7 mpg when cruising. Instant starts, quiet power. When I researched engines my mechanic/installer insisted that I use the command thrust. He guaranteed I would be happy. I am.

Years ago when we bought the Superskiff, original engine was a ‘88 2 stroke 75 Suzuki. The command thrust is the same except overall top speed in the Suzuki was superior. The Suzuki lasted 9 years before it overheated and bit the dust on a weedy am in flamingo.

The command thrust /4.25 gearcase is in my opinion and my experience the better of the 2. Haven’t had a single issue with draft or running shallow. I fish the 10ks btw.

Ken at PropGods is very good at picking props.


----------



## dgt2012 (Apr 14, 2012)

Hey thank you for that info. My research says that 5500-6000 rpm is to be expected. I can push it up to 6400 but keep it below 6000 just to keep it safe. The motor itself is fast holeshot and runs about 34 mph. It also has a bobs plate on the motor vent above the prop that cups over on the edges. I think that May help.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

6400 rpms is really on the high side. I’d try to stay within the specs for rpms. And your losing fuel economy at those rpm’s. 

See if a shop can let you try a Spitfire 4 blade. I think you’ll like the performance but you might lose overall speed though. For me a 1-2 mph is negligible. 

I also have to add my skiff handles rough water much better now than when I had the standard gearcase/3 blade prop.


----------

